

7 projects from Microsoft Research - anthonyrubin
http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/future-tech/7-mind-blowing-projects-from-microsoft-research-480780

======
tkho
MSR has been around for a pretty long time. Sure, these are really cool
research projects, but turning research into products hasn't traditionally
been one of Microsoft's strengths.

It'd be interesting to see where they take these projects three years from
now.

------
anthonyrubin
"Using spam filters to find HIV vaccines" and "Beating programming bugs" sound
rather interesting.

------
Dilpil
Number seven sounds suspiciously similar to the halting problem...

~~~
anthonyrubin
<http://research.microsoft.com/TERMINATOR/>

